# Size of arrow groups



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

I have been thinking about moving to the open class and have been shooting at different yardages out to 50 yards plus. I was wandering what size of a group would be considered good at 50 yards. I am currenly shooting 2.5 inch groups with a hunter setup. Is this good or should i expect better. Out of six arrow group i have 3 to 4 arrows touching. Thanks for any input


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

PAFD ARCHER said:


> I have been thinking about moving to the open class and have been shooting at different yardages out to 50 yards plus. I was wandering what size of a group would be considered good at 50 yards. I am currenly shooting 2.5 inch groups with a hunter setup. Is this good or should i expect better. Out of six arrow group i have 3 to 4 arrows touching. Thanks for any input


That sounds like they would all be in the 5 ring at 50 yards!!  Pretty stout for pins, and solid regardless. I think you are good to go if groups are your concern.

I certainly would not base your decision on moving to open class on group sizes alone. Open class Vs pins is simply a difference in the technical approach to the game you play.

Good Luck!

-Adam


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

*Groups*

I am more of a 3d shooter than a spot shooter. I like the challenge of judging the yardage ang making the shot. Granted i am a good shot on the spots. I shoot the open class indoors on a five spot and won my leauge. I have been shooting competitive for a little over a year and shoot 300 with 48 to 55 x's. No 60 x scores but still good for first year. I was just wandering if the groups at 50 plus yards were good or should they be better. I can repeat this group every time i shoot.. Thanks


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

2.5" at 50 yards with pins is SOLID.

-Adam


----------

